# GT-LTS-5 Dämpfer Hinten



## Ikarus80 (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin durch google auf dieses Forum gestossen und hoffe das ihr mir vieleicht weiter helfen könnt. 

Meine Problem: 

An meinem GT LTS 5 BJ ca 97 bin nicht 100% sicher ist an der Hinterrad fedderung der Elastomer dömpfer dabei sich in wohlgefallen aufzulösen.. 





Leider finde ich keinen ersatz. Mein Händler hat es schon bei GT versucht und dort wusste man auch keinen rat. 

Leider ist mein englisch nicht so gut das ich in US foren suchen kann darum hatte ich mir hier etwas rat erhofft, denke mal das ich ja nicht der einzigste mit dem problem bin.


----------



## epic2006 (25. Februar 2012)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=224&products_id=304

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikarus80 (25. Februar 2012)

> This can be use with 1998 LTS-5. I removed the lower connector and  replaced with the old connector from the old elastomer and the unit fit  perfectly. When you takeoff the old elastmoer and compare with this  unit. it will be very obvious to you how easy this can be done.



verstehe ich das richtig das ich nur die Alten halterungen abbauen muss und das elastomer dann nutzen kann ?


----------



## Ikarus80 (25. Februar 2012)

http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=303

denn hab ich da auch noch gefunden wäre der nicht das was ich nehmen müsste ? auf meinem bild sieht der zwar schon sehr gelb aus aber ursprünglich war der mal grün


----------



## Cad2 (25. Februar 2012)

das ist der richtige, farbe ist egal. wird meistens genutzt um die härtestufen zu unterscheiden. wenn du ein bestellst, dann würde ich auch einen nehmen, dann können wir porto teilen


----------



## Ikarus80 (25. Februar 2012)

ja soweit ich das gesehen hab ist der grüne wohl für leute die etwas stabiler gebaut sind 200 lbs

wobei ich den damals schon ziemlich weich empfunden habe. deswegendenke ich das ich auf jeden fall den grünen nehmen sollte wenn der gelbe noch weicher ist. 

ansonsten sind die doch baugleich oder ?


----------



## Jerome (15. April 2016)

Hi,
ich baue mir auch gerade so ein altes Schätzchen auf und bin über eueren Threat gestolpert.

Das Dämpferproblem versuche ich mit zwei Elastomeren aus einem Birdy zu lösen.
Ob sich das ganze bewert kann ich nicht sagen. Im Moment existiert nur ein Rahmen, Gabel und ein paar Teile.

Nun aber zu meinem eigentlichen Problem, weiß jemand was für die Sattelstütze für einen Durchmesser haben muss? 
27.2 bekomme ich nicht geschmeidig rein und wenn dann nie wieder raus.

Danke euch schon mal für die Infos.

Gruß Jerome


----------



## Jerome (15. April 2016)

Auf der zweiten Google Seite war dann ein Treffer:

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?year=1997&brand=GT&model=LTS-5

SeatpostAluminum micro-adjust, 26.8 mm diameter

Gruß Jerome


----------

